# Microlink ADSL Modem Router + dLAN



## Hans-Didi (23. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte gern mein Netzwerk über meinen Devolo Microlink ADSL Modem Router (im folgenden Router  ) mit d-LAN (das Stromnetzwerk von Devolo) ans Internet anbinden. Wenn ich aber ein d-LAN in den Router stecke und eins in meinen Computer, leuchten die Lampen nicht, wenn ich den Computer direkt mit einem RJ45-Kabel an den Router anschließe, schon. Woran kann das liegen? Benutze im Moment ICS, was auch funktioniert - das dLAN  also.

Hoffe ihr könnt  mir helfen.


----------

